# Goats left out in rain over night



## shellyr44 (Jul 23, 2006)

My son did not put the goats in the barn last night and it rained. I'm so worried. It stayed at 53 degrees all night and they have a good winter coat growing so could they still catch a cold or pneumonia.? All three are really healthy and I put them in the barn as soon as I saw them outside. I gave them their hay and put more straw in their stalls. I gave each of them a little handful of grain in which I put some probio powder in it. I know that goats should not be out in the rain and I will deal with my son about it. I'm new at raising goats so any help would be great. Thanks. 

michelle


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

A little water wont hurt them. Goats have survived outside for many years.


----------



## powderhooves (May 11, 2008)

They will be fine. We all worry and have such hearts for them. I'm a nervous Nelly too


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

My goats are out all the time, I live in Ontario...right now its pouring rain and I think its still only 6 Degrees Celsius.(and the most shelter they have is the bush in the field they are in now) They will be fine...Actually the worst thing I have seen people do with horses and other animals is to put a cold wet animal in a cool barn, the dampness really doesn't leave them, if your barn is well ventilated its fine but if not...thats when they get sick. 

Your Goats will be fine!


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

My girls have adequete shelter but a few of them still hang out in the rain. Its the babies that its really crucial to be dry & draft free.
One time I had a 3mo old standing out in the pouring rain several hours crying for her brother who had just been sold. 
They will be fine!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

How are the little rain dancers doing tonight?


----------



## Jolly_Rancher (Mar 24, 2008)

So glad to hear these answers. 

I too am new raising goats, but my goats are out all the time. We have built them very warm insulated homes where they walk in and go around a corner to get out of the wind, there are perminent windows for sunlight, a heavy duty shelf because we know they would rather sleep up there than down.. and a good bedding of straw..

That was much more that the lean-to I read that they could "get by" with. I assumed goats were smart enough to come in out of the rain and go where it was warm if it was cold.. so far my goats have done that.. I just have to be careful.. if I leave the chickens access door open my doe will shrink and crawl in and sleep on the floor with the chickens. LOL


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

well, I too would have been concerned if I found my goats trapped outside in the rain. I would have briskly toweled them off, hugged and kissed and sung to them, and then filled their bellies with the best hay I had....and give a good butt chewing to anyone who did this to my goats..

I watch the behavior of my goats, they do not like to get wet, then run to the barn when it starts to rain


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

goatsareus said:


> well, I too would have been concerned if I found my goats trapped outside in the rain. I would have briskly toweled them off, hugged and kissed and sung to them, and then filled their bellies with the best hay I had....and give a good butt chewing to anyone who did this to my goats.


This is exactly what I would do :goodjob:


----------



## Jolly_Rancher (Mar 24, 2008)

ANd I also would agree.. If they were locked out.. but if they have the option, know and understand the option, yet choose to stand out in the rain???? then??

But either way, had I found my clowns wet and cold, no matter the circomstances, I too would have teased them something mad, all the time drying them and warming them.

So, whos ruling who?? LOL


----------

